# Can't Open Norton Internet Security 2008



## AeroMonk (Jun 20, 2008)

I just purchased Norton Internet Security 2008 from the Norton website. I picked the downloadable version instead of waiting for a CD to arrive by mail. The download went fine and the installation went fine. The problem is that I can't open NIS 2008 no matter what I click on to open it. When I try to open NIS 2008, my cursor shows that it's loading, as if it was about to appear on the screen, but then nothing happens. But it even shows that NIS 2008 is running on the side in the taskbar.

How can I open it up, because I need to run a virus scan.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try rebooting and running it again. Did you uninstall your present AV first?


----------



## AeroMonk (Jun 20, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Try rebooting and running it again. Did you uninstall your present AV first?


1) _Try rebooting and running it again_--> *Did that*
2) _uninstall your present AV first_--> *Did that before I even installed NIS 2008*

NIS 2008 still wont open when I double-click its icon on the desktop.


----------



## AeroMonk (Jun 20, 2008)

I still need help, I've waited 5 days and no one has said a word.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you called Norton? You may have gotten a corrupted down load.


----------



## AeroMonk (Jun 20, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Have you called Norton? You may have gotten a corrupted down load.


I came to this forum for some expert help. But, so far this has been a waste of my time. The *"help"* that I have received is ridiculous. First, I was advised to Restart my computer and now I have been told to call Norton Customer Service. 

I came here to get some one-on-one personal help with a problem that I don't know how to fix. So, why have I been told 2 things-to-do, which just about everyone in the world already knows how to do.

Are there any computer experts here, yes or no?


PS: I'm sorry that my reply sounds mean, but I am really frustrated. I've had this problem for 5 days and thus far I have received zero help.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Okay first off, you should definitely redownload it again from scratch. Were you using a download manager program, like DownThemAll! or GetRight? If so, for the purposes of this particular download you may want to abstain from using it, as it may have borked the download. Make sure you redownload _from scratch_ - delete the old copy and start fresh. Also make sure to completely clear out your temporary files (for example the Windows/temp directory) so any lingering installation files in setup are gone and are not unintentionally used for a fresh install. And of course, make sure you download it Symantec.

When running the installer, make sure to turn off as many background programs as possible. There can be conflicts, especially when dealing with an AV program install. Make sure there are no present AV programs installed - you should only have _one_ AV program on your PC at a time as multiple AVs can conflict with each other and cause damage to your system.

Finally, make sure you have the latest version of the Windows Installer (not having it might cause problems trying to get things to install), which you can download off the Microsoft website here.


----------



## AeroMonk (Jun 20, 2008)

Cellus said:


> Okay first off, you should definitely redownload it again from scratch. Were you using a download manager program, like DownThemAll! or GetRight? If so, for the purposes of this particular download you may want to abstain from using it, as it may have borked the download. Make sure you redownload _from scratch_ - delete the old copy and start fresh. Also make sure to completely clear out your temporary files (for example the Windows/temp directory) so any lingering installation files in setup are gone and are not unintentionally used for a fresh install. And of course, make sure you download it Symantec.
> 
> When running the installer, make sure to turn off as many background programs as possible. There can be conflicts, especially when dealing with an AV program install. Make sure there are no present AV programs installed - you should only have _one_ AV program on your PC at a time as multiple AVs can conflict with each other and cause damage to your system.
> 
> Finally, make sure you have the latest version of the Windows Installer (not having it might cause problems trying to get things to install), which you can download off the Microsoft website here.


First of all, I just want to thank you, for giving me real expert advice. Now, I feel confident that I will get a solution to my problem. Okay, lets rock and roll, the following will answer your questions:


First I deleted the old copy
I cleared out my temporary files
Then I redownloaded NIS 2008 (directly from Symantec)
I've never used any kind of download manager program
I had turned off as many background programs as possible
There were no present AV programs installed before this (I never have more than 1 AV program at-a-time)
I checked and yes I do have the latest version of the Windows Installer

I know that my NIS 2008 was downloaded and installed correctly, because every day it does "LiveUpdate" (which downloads the most current virus definitions). So, I just tested to see if my AV software was working, by downloading "EICAR" (which is a Standard Anti-Virus Test File). And yes, my NIS 2008 caught, quarantined, then deleted the sample virus. So, as far as I can tell, NIS 2008 is working just fine. Except for the problem that I can't open the program by double-clicking the desktop icon.:4-dontkno

So, now what should I do?


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

AeroMonk said:


> First of all, I just want to thank you, for giving me real expert advice. Now, I feel confident that I will get a solution to my problem. Okay, lets rock and roll, the following will answer your questions:
> 
> 
> First I deleted the old copy
> ...


Hi AeroMonk,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team responding to your posting.

It appears that you may have a problem with insufficient resources on your computer. Norton internet Security requires that you have at least 512 MB of RAM for optimal performance, and ideally 1 GB. Also, make sure that you have SP2 for Windows XP installed along with all of the Microsoft updates.

Have you tried opening Norton Internet Security from the Start menu? If not, please try to open the application by going to Start->All Programs->Norton Internet Security, and then choose Norton Internet Security from the sub-menu.

In regards to scanning for infections, you can right-click on a file or folder or a drive and then choose "Scan with Norton Internet Security."


Another possibility as to Norton Internet Security not opening properly is that your installation may have become corrupted. If this is the case, please carefully follow the instructions below to properly remove Norton internet Security and reinstall it.

1. Click on the following link to download the Norton Removal Tool: 

Norton Removal Tool and Instructions

2. After you run the tool, please restart your computer. Then log in to Windows again and run the removal tool again. Restart your computer after it is finished running the second time as well.

3. Make sure that your internet connection is working properly, and then reinstall Norton Internet Security 2007. Towards the end of the installation process, the LiveUpdate feature will automatically run and download and install updates to both the program files and definition files.

4. When the installation is complete, please manually run LiveUpdate to make sure that all of the updates are downloaded and applied. To do so, Click Start-> All Programs->Norton Internet Security->LiveUpdate. LiveUpdate will run again and download and install any additional updates that are available. When this is complete, close the LiveUpdate window by clicking the "Finish" button.

5. Open Norton Internet Security and select the "Norton Internet Security" tab at the top of the window.

6. Click on "Run a Scan" and then choose "Run Full System Scan." 


Please let me know if this process resolves your issue.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## AeroMonk (Jun 20, 2008)

Michael York said:


> Hi AeroMonk,
> 
> This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team responding to your posting.
> 
> ...



*All of my answers are in Bold Red.*


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

AeroMonk said:


> *All of my answers are in Bold Red.*


Hi AeroMonk,

I apologize that you are still unable to open Norton Internet Security. To further assist you I would like to escalate your case to one of our technicians who will contact you to help you resolve the issue. Please check your PM Inbox for instructions.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## waylanderz (Jul 26, 2008)

I have the same problem as AeroMonk. I also have enough system requirement ... have anyone figure this out yet?


----------

